# Larry Wolfe, I'm calling you out!



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay slim, my wife has been pissing and moaning about my fat a$$. Now I know your starting an exercise program on the first so I thought maybe we could get a little compition going to see who can lose more. Since we're going to meet at SOTB, we can set that as the finish.  Are you game? I'll even let you set the wager. I'll be patiently awaiting yoyr answer!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 21, 2006)

[smilie=a_holyshit.gif] I can hear the Rocky music in the background


----------



## john pen (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmmm...the biggest loser ???? 

If it were to finish at our summer gtg, we might have a few more takers...I could pobably stand to lose a pound or 40......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay slim, my wife has been pissing and moaning about my fat a$$. Now I know your starting an exercise program on the first so I thought maybe we could get a little compition going to see who can lose more. Since we're going to meet at SOTB, we can set that as the finish.  Are you game? I'll even let you set the wager. I'll be patiently awaiting yoyr answer!



I'm ready and game Nick!  This is exactly what I need for more incentive!! 

I'll get back to you on a wager.  If you have ideas, lets hear them!  

Thanks Nick!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 21, 2006)

If we all participate in the contest I can see the spring and summer cooking now....smoked tofu and other hippie vegetarian dishes...


----------



## john pen (Dec 21, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> and other hippie vegetarian dishes...



I remember these brownies from the 70's...they were vegetarian I think..thay had this green leafy.......


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm pushing 300#, can I sign up?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 21, 2006)

You fat guys are so typical...all talk..STILL FAT!


----------



## john pen (Dec 21, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You fat guys are so typical...all talk..STILL FAT!



Scrawny little #@*&.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2o3ycdvr]You fat guys are so typical...all talk..STILL FAT!



Scrawny little #@*&.[/quote:2o3ycdvr]
Is he back on the pip..............


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay slim, my wife has been pissing and moaning about my fat a$$. Now I know your starting an exercise program on the first so I thought maybe we could get a little compition going to see who can lose more. Since we're going to meet at SOTB, we can set that as the finish.  Are you game? I'll even let you set the wager. I'll be patiently awaiting yoyr answer!



Ok I will start this I just got the word today from my doctor, that I lost 40 lbs , and thats just cutting back on a few things , changing my diet. No more white bread, white rice , drink 2% milk . Hey its worked and with no gym use either. Would yalll believe that pork is the perfered meat?? LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walter, you had better tell Larry before he starts the Tofu Turkey thing!


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 21, 2006)

Walter, you had better tell Larry before he starts the Tofu Turkey thing! [/quote]

Oh man say it aint so cause I am eatin real turkey for christmas dinner , now for New Years I got a 12 lb brisket in the freezer for myself and the wife , the oak wood is already cut!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay first things first, don't be giving Larry any insider information, I will consider that cheating!    Second, the rest of you fat ba$tards can bet with somebody else, this is between Larry and me! Last, Larry I'm still thinking about what the payoff will be. I know this is gonna be a mistake but Any thoughts from you guys :?:


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay first things first, don't be giving Larry any insider information, I will consider that cheating!    Second, the rest of you fat ba$tards can bet with somebody else, this is between Larry and me! Last, Larry I'm still thinking about what the payoff will be. I know this is gonna be a mistake but *Any thoughts from you guys* :?:[/quote:3nawb321]

If you win, Larry can't "hawk" Wolfe Rub for a month on the site.  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you win, Larry can't "hawk" Wolfe Rub for a month on the site.  :roll:[/quote:2bs6h1qs]

No, keep trying!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 22, 2006)

Loser eats jello from winner's ass crack.  Now watch Rempe come to life!!


----------



## DaleP (Dec 22, 2006)

I hear it all the time from family and friends that say they are going to lose weight but they never keep it off. Im guilty too. Talk is cheap, I say lose weight then talk. And one more thing, no jelly for me if Uncle bubba brings it. That is a visual that I really didnt need this morning.


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 22, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I'm pushing 300#, can I sign up?



Is that when you're rolling Larry around?  

(Sorry... couldn't resist.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's purdy funny!!  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay first things first, don't be giving Larry any insider information, I will consider that cheating!    Second, the rest of you fat ba$tards can bet with somebody else, this is between Larry and me! Last, Larry I'm still thinking about what the payoff will be. I know this is gonna be a mistake but Any thoughts from you guys :?:[/quote:2tb8iazt]
Well since your not letting any other fat ba$tards participate :roll: 
I would think a nice payment for each lb. lost would work. It sure would be some good incentive


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I think that goes beyond a "Friendly" wager.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Nickie!  *This* was delivered yesterday!  Be afraid, be very afraid!  You're going down white boy!!!    [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Nickie!   *This* was delivered yesterday!  Be afraid, be very afraid!  You're going down white boy!!!    [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]



My oh my ................ that's the most expensive cloths rack I've ever seen Larrie boy! This is gonna be taking candy from a baby!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you get the one with the young girl or the old lady?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2tmeqtc9]Hey Nickie!   *This* was delivered yesterday!  Be afraid, be very afraid!  You're going down white boy!!!    [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]



My oh my ................ that's the most expensive cloths rack I've ever seen Larrie boy! This is gonna be taking candy from a baby![/quote:2tmeqtc9]

It's in the garage so no chance of clothes being on it!  We'll see how easy it is to take the candy fatboy!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Man it's going to be a long 4 mos.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Yer all PUNKS!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yer all PUNKS!!!!



Yeah but at least we don't live in Ohio!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man it's going to be a long 4 mos.



Puff, I think you called this one right.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm not starting until Jan. 1st! I'm giving fat boy a head start! I'll give my weight and measurements then. We'll come up with something for the bet by Jan 1.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 23, 2006)

We would not have the likes of you Larry! :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> We would not have the likes of you Larry! :P



You'd certainly have penis envy if I lived in Ohio!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm not starting until Jan. 1st! I'm giving fat boy a head start! I'll give my weight and measurements then. We'll come up with something for the bet by Jan 1.



Nick the diet doesn't start here till January 1 either, but I thought I'd start the exercise now.  That way the decrease in calories and the increase in activity aren't such a shock on my body!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 23, 2006)

[smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif] 

I would like to state for the record that your philosophy makes no sense...but good luck any way!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]
> 
> I would like to state for the record that your philosophy makes no sense...but good luck any way!!



Who ever said it made sense?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

If anything made sense, we wouldn't be here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Thunderd%^k, I just got off the scale. 5 more to go and I hit my target.  :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was wondering when someone was going to dust off this post :roll: 

You're both fat ........give it up :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Thunderd%^k, I just got off the scale. 5 more to go and I hit my target.  :twisted:



Yeah yeah.........................  The bet was who lost the most, not who hit their target fastest!  We'll see in 35 days fat boy!  

Seriously, congratulations on the weight loss!


----------

